
Why can't black Americans be like Asians? - eevilspock
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/12/05/margaret-mead-hate-racism-law-enforcement/
======
chmaynard
I skimmed the article and it looks pretty tame. The title of this post,
however, looks like pure, evil clickbait.

~~~
eevilspock
No, it's a question that I've heard stated on HN many times. The article
addresses the question. Hence the relevance of the post and the title I gave
it.

~~~
sctb
This title is ludicrous clickbait and it violates the guidelines. Could you
please give them a re-read?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
eevilspock
ok.

